
All New York City Public Schools Will Adopt Meatless Mondays - pseudolus
http://www.grubstreet.com/2019/03/nyc-public-schools-meatless-mondays.html
======
p_roz
This is a perfect example of the increase of government paternalism. Why
shouldn’t kids have a choice of whether they want to eat meat or not? One size
does not fit all.

------
yetihehe
Hmm, why not fridays?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Fast](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_Fast)

~~~
javagram
Meatless Monday, according to Wikipedia, is intentionally not on the
traditional day of religious abstinence
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meatless_Monday](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meatless_Monday)
“Meatless Monday focuses its initiative on Mondays for several reasons. Friday
is traditionally already a meat-free day among Catholics and Orthodox”

FWIW as a catholic I’m pretty sure the majority of Americans in my
denomination no longer follow this practice outside of the 40 days of lent
anyway. But this does mean religious believers now will have to go two
weekdays without meat in the NYC public schools, one forced by the city and
one by their religious tradition.

------
olliej
Cool, nothing like removing protein from the diet of school aged kids to
help....?

~~~
bryal
Right, because meat is the only viable source of protein for humans....?

~~~
shakkhar
You know of a cheaper one which is as protein-rich?

------
howiroll
Meatless meals to kids? Wow. What a way to feed them. Good luck guys.

~~~
striking
It's not like it's impossible to eat without meat. TFA states that they tried
it in 15 schools in Brooklyn and they didn't find any hangups. I assume the
new meals will have an appropriate amount of protein to replace what's found
in the meat.

